# scared baby rat..



## dancekitten (Oct 3, 2009)

Okay, so I just got a baby rat. She’s 4 weeks old. I got her from a lady who breeds them. I already have two other rats, so I’m currently quarantining her. 

The breeder I got her from was not keeping her in the best conditions. Since I’ve gotten her home, I’ve noticed she’s extremely scared of people! When I try to hold her, she runs around and will not stay still. And when I take out her hut and reach in the cage to get her, she cowers petrified in fear and pushes her little body up against the side of the cage with all her might. It’s gotten to the point where I feel like she thinks I’m taunting her or being mean when I try to hold her : (. I feel really bad. She’s so tiny and all alone until the quarantine is over. I’m just trying to socialize her and comfort her so she wont be lonely. 

I got my other two rats when they were the same age and they were not nearly as scared or anti social. I hope she will come around. But anyway here is my question. How much should I try to handle her to make her get over this fear of people? Will holding her too much just stress her out more? how do you handle a baby rat like this and is it bad that she’s all alone at a young age? Any help is appreciated… thanks

oh also, just to clarify. she's only alone because of the quarantine. once it's over she will be joining my other 2 girls.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I would let her come out on her own terms. Keep the cage door open next to you and allow her to come out on her own. Persuade her with treats or fruit. When you do have her out (on her own or you taking her out) let her run around and explore adn sniff on her own. Dont try to handle her to much until she is ready. Allow her to crawl around by you and on you.


----------



## grasshopper1917 (Sep 7, 2009)

When I adopted my girls (they were older) one would never come out of the cage. I just left her alone - gave her time to adjust - the other two would be out running about and she cowered in her little hut... after about a week she started sticking her head out of the cage then a week and a half she was out scurrying around -now a little over a month later she is as nutty as the other 2 running aroun my apt climbing everythign in sight including me - she just needs some time - let her be and she will adjust


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

When I got my 2nd rat she was terrified of everything. I'd let her out on the floor and then when I'd reach for her she would scream and shreek like crazy when I hadn't even touched her yet. Now she is the sweetest most social one of the group. Just give her time and be patient and don't make sudden or threatening movements.. and give her lots of treats. She will come around.


----------



## shotcaller88 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just wanted to post an update. The baby rat (Emma) is being extremely social this morning. I noticed small improvements each day since we got her on Thursday, but today she is being amazing. She is hopping around, right into our hands. She's no longer running into her hut when she sees us. When we open the door of the cage, she hops in and out of the the hut...playing with us. 
Like my gf said, she wasn't kept in the best conditions before. She looked pretty thin when we first got her. She has been eating huge amounts though and I think she's starting to feel better. I'm sure she's missing her siblings right now, but in a couple weeks she'll have two new friends. We thought this would be a good time to get a new cage, so we have a Critter Nation double on the way. We love spoiling them. ;D


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

shotcaller88 said:


> I just wanted to post an update. The baby rat (Emma) is being extremely social this morning. I noticed small improvements each day since we got her on Thursday, but today she is being amazing. She is hopping around, right into our hands. She's no longer running into her hut when she sees us. When we open the door of the cage, she hops in and out of the the hut...playing with us.
> Like my gf said, she wasn't kept in the best conditions before. She looked pretty thin when we first got her. She has been eating huge amounts though and I think she's starting to feel better. I'm sure she's missing her siblings right now, but in a couple weeks she'll have two new friends. We thought this would be a good time to get a new cage, so we have a Critter Nation double on the way. We love spoiling them. ;D


I'm guessing you're the OP on a different screen name? That's great to hear, glad she's coming out of her shell!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

aw, that's great news

:d
food's the way to go with getting them taimed faster


----------



## shotcaller88 (Dec 1, 2008)

maddy said:


> aw, that's great news
> 
> :d
> food's the way to go with getting them taimed faster


Sorry I wasn't clear. I am the op's boyfriend.


----------



## shotcaller88 (Dec 1, 2008)

I still need to take some photos of Emma, but here's a video I took a few minutes ago. She was being very playful. It's sorta long, so maybe just skip through it a bit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpZSDLB09k0


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

shotcaller88 said:


> I still need to take some photos of Emma, but here's a video I took a few minutes ago. She was being very playful. It's sorta long, so maybe just skip through it a bit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpZSDLB09k0


Love the way she's peaking over the edge at 3:30-3:35 with those big ears.. very cute.


----------

